# Whats a good exotic mammal to start with?



## Spencer95 (Feb 20, 2010)

whats a good exotic mammal to start with, apart from aph. 

Looking for something about the same size as a aph, and not to expensive to feed,house etc? quite easy to look after? 

:2thumb:


----------



## Spencer95 (Feb 20, 2010)

Any ideas anyone?


----------



## Spencer95 (Feb 20, 2010)

?????


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 23, 2009)

Why not an APH?

Mine is my 1st exotic and she is brilliant. Initial setup cost me about £150 and same for the hedgehog so spent about £300, but they are fairly cheap to upkeep once you have the set up and bought your hog. I bought my girl from a brilliant breeder (Pricklepigs Hedgehogs) and she is just the friendliest little thing. Nearly had her a month and i've never once seen her curl up into a ball.

What about chinchillas? Bigger than an APH and furry soft. 
Or chipmunks? Degu? Or what about some sort of squirrel? ground squirrel, flying squirrel or a prarie dog/gopher?


----------



## Spencer95 (Feb 20, 2010)

Pinkchi said:


> Why not an APH?
> 
> Mine is my 1st exotic and she is brilliant. Initial setup cost me about £150 and same for the hedgehog so spent about £300, but they are fairly cheap to upkeep once you have the set up and bought your hog. I bought my girl from a recommended breeder (Pricklepigs Hedgehogs) and she is just the friendliest little thing. Nearly had her a month and i've never once seen her curl up into a ball.
> 
> ...



I like aph its just there quite common, i was looking at tenrecs, does anyone know the price for a tenrec? :2thumb:


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 23, 2009)

Spencer95 said:


> I like aph its just there quite common, i was looking at tenrecs, does anyone know the price for a tenrec? :2thumb:


Yes I know what you mean, there does seem alot around lately due to people trying to make money out of them 

No idea what the going rate for a Tenrec is have you looked under classifieds?

Trouble is for 'less common' species the price will inevitably go up.
APH's generally go for £150 from good breeders so would probably expect to pay more for a Tenrec


----------



## R3PTIL1AN (Jun 27, 2010)

Chipmunk? : victory:


----------



## gecko lady (Jun 26, 2010)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/domestic-exotics-classifieds/212490-tenrec-sale.html - quite good price, there usally about £500!!


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

gecko lady said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/domestic-exotics-classifieds/212490-tenrec-sale.html - quite good price, there usally about £500!!


that thread is 2 yrs old


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

Spencer95 said:


> I like aph its just there quite common, i was looking at tenrecs, does anyone know the price for a tenrec? :2thumb:


who cares if they are 'a bit common'???

how many people do you personally know who own them?

the whole point in owning a pet is to love and get love back from it once its learned to trust you. Not to have a 'really exciting pet that no one else has'.

I'm sorry if this sounds strong, but it really annoys me when people seem to want to have a pet just because its wild and exciting rather than because they have studied and learned about something that they really want.

The heading of your post... Whats a good exotic mammal to start with? shows that you have not researched much as I have personally compiled a list of exotic mammals here which you could have looked at then researched each one till you found something specific that interested you.

In future have a look round the forum and see what other people have already said about various animals.

Part of the other problem you face is that having a rare and exciting animal means you will not have as much back up for info as say aph's do as there are a few people on here who own them.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Does nobody else find the thread title slightly alarming? 
Are you planning on using whichever animal you get as a training method? Surely you dont need to ask people what you should get. You should get what you want to get because you like the look of it. 
Heard of Google?


----------



## Spencer95 (Feb 20, 2010)

Mujician said:


> Does nobody else find the thread title slightly alarming?
> Are you planning on using whichever animal you get as a training method? Surely you dont need to ask people what you should get. You should get what you want to get because you like the look of it.
> Heard of Google?



Just asking for advice, not sarcasm... i was looking for other kept exotic mammals And by the term "a bit common" i don't mean im looking to get a nearly extinct, just something rather than a aph as they by the looks of this forum are most common... so i was looking for something.... not so common? 

I left this thread on the forum hoping to get nice, good, helpful replies... and instead (iv'e seen this on other threads) get people havin ago at you (it seems) :gasp:


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

yeah i know where your coming from, how about a degu? nobody i know has one and they look differnt


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

How can someone advise you? Its down to your preference. Not ours. You choose your animal, nobody else.
Perhaps when you have decided on an animal you like, you could then ask for advice


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

Tenrecs are the same price as an APH.


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

hmmm maybe multies? or the unusual mice breeds ?
i think apart form them kinds you are going to look at it being pricy the setups and animals are expencive on exotics and there diet is diffrent and fresh fruit/veg etc everyday mounts up and if anything goes wrong your looking at stupidly high vet bills


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

APH arent common but on a forum like this were people keep exotics you are bound to find a lot of people with the same animals. I know a lot of people in the real world and none of them know anything about APH let alone own any


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> APH arent common but on a forum like this were people keep exotics you are bound to find a lot of people with the same animals. I know a lot of people in the real world and none of them know anything about APH let alone own any


^^^^ this, not alot of people I know, even knew you could keep them as pets

On the suggestion front, what about African Pygmy Doormice, or maybe a Short Tailed Opossom :flrt: Harvest mice.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Duprasi:flrt:


----------

